# Suggestion box?



## Haunted Spider (Sep 6, 2010)

Ok so here is the background. Last year, I put my neighbors names on tombstones, which everyone thought was cool. I had several other neighbors wanting their names on the stones as well as I only had about 8 names done. This year I have had requests for 3 more already. 

So I thought about putting out a suggestion box, not donation. That way, they could put in a suggestion for a tombstone name or an idea maybe a little ToT had. 

Do you think this would be a good idea or would it end up pissing me off with some profane teenager or Halloween hater. hmm..... thoughts on this?


----------



## Yeeha (Oct 19, 2010)

What could it hurt? I would do it. Keep in mind you are more than likely going to get a rude/ignorant comment or two.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

If you get rude or ugly comments, just set those slips aside as you cull through the rest, then make a little bonfire of them inside a jack-o-lantern while sipping a glass of wine or beer or hot apple cider, if that's your preference


----------



## Haunted Spider (Sep 6, 2010)

I would go with the apple cider. I like the jack o lantern torch idea. That could be entertaining. 

I figured the suggestion box would be good as some neighbors wonder why I didn't get their name in the yard yet and may not have asked. Figured it could give me a list of names to work on this winter.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

I think its great that your neighbors enjoy your haunt so much and want to be part of it.
I would let them know your plans to work on thier stones during the winter so they feel like they are on the list.


----------

